# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الرجوع إلى الحق... لأن أكــون ذنَباً في الحق ، أحب إلي من أن أكون رأساً في الباطل!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*الرجوع إلى الحق < لأن أكــون ذنَباً في الحق ، أحب إلي من أن أكون رأساً في الباطل > ..*
*
*
*حكــمٌ مرقومةٌ في تضاعيف تجارب الحياة يُسطرها أهلُ العلمِ والفضل والدراية بموارد الخطاب ، ودلالات الألفاظ ، وتـُــفهم على مراد سياقة المعاني البلاغية ، ومقايسة الفاضل والأفضل ..* 
*
*
*ومن ذلك حكمةٌ مشهورة ، ودرَّة مسطورة .. قول الإمام الثقة < عبيد الله بن الحسن بن حصين التميمي العنبري > قاضي البصرة، وهو من رجال مسلم، المتوفى رحمه الله تعالى سنة 168 :*
*(لأن أكون ذنَباً في الحق ، أحب إلي من أن أكون رأساً في الباطل ) ..* 
*
*
*قالها لـمَّـا أخطأ في مسألة من العلم جانب فيها الصواب ؛ فعاد إلى الحق مسلماً به ، مخبراً برجوعه لصواب الحق وأهله ..* 
*
*
*قال الإمام الشاطبي - رحمه الله - في كتابه الاعتصام بعد حكاية الرجوع عن الخطأ : ( فإن ثبت عنه ما قيل فيه ، فهو على جهة الزلة من العالم ، وقد رجع عنها رجوع الأفاضل إلى الحق ) ..*
*
*
*وهذا الرجوع : مخبر عن دين متين ، واعتراف بالحق والعلم والفضل لأهله .. والرجوع إلى الحق خير من التمادي في الباطل ، والمتمادي في الباطل لم يزدد من الصواب إلا بعداً .. وعلى هذه الفضيلة سائر أهل العلم والفضل ، والمنقول في ذلك يفوق الوصف والحصر ..*
*
*
*وتناقلها كبار أهل الحكمة والعلم منقبةً مميزة لذلك الفاضل الكريم ، وجعلوها درساً مقرراً لكل طالب علم وحق في رحلة حياته الطلبية : أن يكون راجعاً إلى الحق والصواب متى ما لاح له وبان ..*
*
*
*ومن ضمائمها وأشباهها : ما جاء في ترجمة ابن عباد ؛ لما غلب على دياره في أواخر عهد الأندلس النصارى ، وأراد الاستنجاد بابن تاشفين الأمير المسلم عليهم .. فحذره بعض قومه من مغبة الاستعانة بابن تاشفين ؛ لِـمَـا في ذلك من التخوف أن يزول ملكُه على يد أمير المرابطين ، فقال كلمته العظيمة - رحمه الله - : ( لئن أكون ذنبــًا في الحق ، أحب إلي من أن أكون رأسًا في الباطل ، أرعى الإبل لابن تاشفين ، خير لي أن أرعى الخنازير للفونسو !! ) ..*
*
*
*يقول الـكاتب الإسلامي الكبير محمد أحمد الراشد في كتابه الفذ < العوائق > (121) :*
*
*
*( قيادة الباطل مثلبة، كما أن < جندية !! > الحق منقبة :*
*فقيادة الباطل ليست بشيء، ولا لها في العرف والإسلامي قيمة، وإنما هي مجردة من الفضائل، حتى إن نفس صاحب المروءة لتعافها فطرة، وتعتبر إيرادها موضوع مساومة وثمن تأييد من أكبر الإهانة .*
*
*
*وهذا النور أوقده قاضي البصرة المحدث الثقة عبيد الله بن الحسن العنبري المتوفى سنة 168 هـ ، فكأنه قد دعي إلى خروج عن الطاعة بتمنية من خلابات الرئاسة، فأبى وقال :*
*( لأن أكون ذنباً في الحق، أحب إلى من أن أكون رأساً في الباطل ) ..*
*
حسن الحملي.*

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

أضف أخي الحبيب هذه الرواية مع ما ذكرته، ذكر أبو بكر المالكي الدينوري بسنده عن إبراهيم بن أدهم أنه قال لبعض أصحابه: كن ذَنَبا ولا تكن رأسا فإن الرأس يهلك والذنَب يسلم. ص ١٦٦

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك .
وأضف هذا أيضا : http://majles.alukah.net/t121780/

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

لما أصبح حماد بن أبي سليمان من المرجئة بعد أن كان من أهل السنة قال له معمر: كنت رأسا وكنت إماما في أصحابك فخالفتهم فصرت تابعا؟
قال حماد: إني أن أكون تابعا في الحق خير من أن أكون رأسا في الباطل. 
سير الأعلام ج5 ص 233
وحماد متوفى سنة 120 الهجري

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفي الضعفاء الكبير للعقيلي : حدثنا محمد بن عمرو بن عبدوس بن كامل قال : حدثنا أبو عامر عبد الله بن مراد الأشعري قال : حدثنا زياد بن الحسن قال : سمعت أبي يذكر عن حماد قال : مر سلمة بن كهيل على حماد وعنده أصحابه فقال له سلمة : كنت فينا رأسا فصرت في هؤلاء ذنبا ، قال : والله لأن أكون ذنبا في الخير خير من أن أكون رأسا في الشر .

ثم ذكر مسندا مقالة معمر الآنفة الذكر .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفي الجامع لأخلاق الراوي للخطيب البغدادي :
قرات على أبي بكر البرقاني عن ابراهيم بن محمد بن يحيى المزكي انا محمد بن اسحق الثقفي قال سمعت عبدالله بن ايوب المخرمي يقول قال شعيب بن حرب : من طلب الرئاسة ناطحته الكباش ، ومن رضي بان يكون ذنبا أبى الله الا ان يجعله رأسا . انا ابو القاسم الازهرى نا عمر بن احمد الواعظ نا عبدالله بن محمد البغوي نا اسماعيل بن ابراهيم الترجماني نا بقية بن الوليد قال قال لي ابراهيم بن ادهم : يا بقية ، كن ذنبا ولا تكن راسا ، فان الذنب ينجو والرأس يذهب .

وَقَال عبد الرحمن بن مهدي ـ كما في تاريخ بغداد ـ : كنا في جنازة فيها عُبَيد الله بن الحسن وهو على القضاء ، فلما وضع السرير جلس وجلس الناس حوله. قال : فسألته عن مسألة فغلط فيها ، فقلت : أصلحك الله ، القول في هذه المسألة كذا وكذا إلا أني لم أرد هذه ، انما أردت أن أرفعك إلى ما هو أكبر منها فأطرق ساعة ثم رفع رأسه ، فقال : إذا أرجع وأنا صاغر ، إذا أرجع وأنا صاغر ، لان أكون ذنبا في الحق أحب الي من أن أكون رأسا في الباطل.

----------

